# Jerking 1.4



## riskinron9 (Aug 7, 2018)

Dose anyone else have this issue? I'm not sure if it's transmission or engine related. It has a jerking feel to it. 
No check engine light or anything hmmm


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

more info??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=2]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]We want to help you fix your Cruze as quickly as possible. To do that, we need some basic information, such as:

1. Year, trim level, and transmission.
2. Miles on the car!!! 
3. Check engine light, airbag, or other warning light on or "Service [insert system here]" message showing? Has somebody told you the code if the check engine light is on?
4. Approximate location of the issue.
5. As detailed a description of the problem as you can give. Something like "My 2012 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 50k miles on it is making a grinding noise from around the brake pedal at 12 mph every time I start the car, and doesn't do it again until I start the car again" is enough to let us get started. (Hint: I described the ABS self-check, and that check is normal for every Cruze on startup)
6. Country! Your warranty and repair options might be different in other countries than here in the United States or Canada.
7. (as needed): Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? If your car is right-hand drive, that's nice to know since a lot of us on this board have little experience with RHD cars. 

Lastly, please be patient and polite! All the folks on this board are doing this in their spare time for free, so we might not be able to reply immediately.​


----------



## rippem (Feb 8, 2017)

my 14K mi. '16.5 does it pretty violently (almost complete cut-out) when cold if I_ try to drive off without at least 1-2 minutes if runtime_.
I mean open the throttle_ at all _in gear.
no CEL's, only does it cold engine and seems exaggerated as the ambient temp drops.
also has a momentary stumbling cold idle once in a while.

my concern is if they flash it I'm afraid I'll loose other performance and/or mileage. So until it's a real PROBLEM, it's no big deal.

I am in a position as of a few months ago driving it 4-800 miles a week interstate. I really like this car more than I thought I would.
I'm a big guy and the seat is less than fantastic, wouldn't want to spend 3-4 hours at a crack in it, but for the 100 mi. one way to work it's doable.
Kynergy tires are junk (and I'm a prior Hankook fan)
Otherwise it's an enjoyable driver with **** good highway performance and mileage.
This little car flies pretty good!
Run it 90% of the time on non ethanol premium as I pretty "demanding" of it lol.

loaded LT RS


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

I too have a 2nd gen 2016.5 LT 1.4 with the 6 speed automatic that's 100% stock and have experienced this since I bought the car used back in February of this year at 40K miles. It's now sitting at 51K miles and still does it no more or less than it did when I purchased it. 

I've done quite a few things to attempt to find a remedy including new spark plugs, compression test, transmission fluid drain and fill, premium fuel, injector cleaner and probably something else I can't think of at the moment. None of these things have had any effect whatsoever on the jerking I'll get from time to time. 

I have found that it usually occurs the most once its shifted into 3rd between 1500-3000 rpm under 1/3 throttle or more however I have caught it happening here and there in other gears as well so I've pretty well ruled out it being anything with the transmission. I'm honestly starting to believe that it's a software issue within the factory tune. I keep waiting for a check engine light for a misfire or something but have never gotten a light other than for the ambient air temp sensor which was unplugged by a body shop awhile back and threw a code for it.

This is honestly the only "issue" I've had with this car and I'm strongly considering stopping by the dealer one day to see if there's a firmware update available for the PCM that changes anything with the tuning of the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bpl0807 said:


> I too have a 2nd gen 2016.5 LT 1.4 with the 6 speed automatic that's 100% stock and have experienced this since I bought the car used back in February of this year at 40K miles. It's now sitting at 51K miles and still does it no more or less than it did when I purchased it.
> 
> I've done quite a few things to attempt to find a remedy including new spark plugs, compression test, transmission fluid drain and fill, premium fuel, injector cleaner and probably something else I can't think of at the moment. None of these things have had any effect whatsoever on the jerking I'll get from time to time.
> 
> ...


Mine hiccups a little bit under load off a dead cold engine too. <30k miles on it. If I wait slightly longer to set off and put it in gear, it's fine...so I usually just remote start as I'm walking to it and take it easy on the car on the way out of the neighborhood.

I chalk it up to bad open-loop programming. I doubt the intake valves are crudded up already. As soon as there's a little heat in it, it runs fine.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Mine too. Has done it since new. Also does it when ambient Temps get up around 90. Dealer says everything is normal. I don't buy it


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a 16.5 gen2. From brand new it would hiccup randomly when accelerating, especially before it fully warmed up. I also had a suspected LSPI event on the factory oil and tune during break-in, before I Amsoiled it. No damage was found in the engine. After I got the Trifecta tune, it only hiccups on the rare occasion that I take off cold. Every 4-5k miles it will start doing it randomly again, as well as a slightly rough idle. I run a bottle of Amsoil P.I. through the tank, the idle smooths out and it only hiccups when cold for the next 4-5k. I promise I'm not an Amsoil plant haha. Just a happy customer of theirs. 

Edit: I have always used Shell 93 octane. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

I had a problem with a knock sensor, however, I went in to get it replaced and they noticed my coolant was super low. turns out my waterpump was bad, so new knock sensor, new waterpump, coolant flush, oil change - $1025 - The dealer worked with me and I ended up paying $845. I have a 2014 Cruze LZ, 6sp manual with 87,000 miles. This was the first thing I took it to the dealership for. I did replace a overflow sensor, 40 bucks at autozone.


----------



## KCruzeLTZ (Dec 19, 2017)

My 2013 Chevy Cruze has 110000 miles on it and has done that since the day I owned it. I tried many things nothing fixed it until I started putting mid grade gas in it. As soon as I started using mid grade gas problem went away. Give mid grade gas a try it worked for me.


----------



## rippem (Feb 8, 2017)

not fuel. I run non-eth 91 or 93 most of the time. 
The only thing it hasn't run is garbage 87 with corn.

It's not a big deal. Car runs/works on the interstate fantastic for what it is.
It's no stoplight racer but it flys real good at illegal speeds!

I have a late model lightly modded Challenger, and in some senses the Cruze is more fun out on the road


----------

